# Uprated clutch release fork - 02A/J



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone know if the O2J diesel release arm is stronger or if a company makes and uprated one out of stainless or something?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Uprated clutch release fork - 02A/J (kevhayward)*

http://www.flipsidecustoms.com
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

me and a local machine shop buddy designed out own version, wayy stronger than even the flipside fork.
its a water cut 1/8" peice tig welded into place.

Gotta love have a CAD design guy for a buddy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
he does awesome work.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

I have been running the Flipside Fork for 2 years after a bent fork caused me to break 3rd gear. 2 years at 300-400 whp with multiple full boost pulls every day and the trans is holding up great. Another trick kind of trans related product I am running from them is their stiffer shifter centering spring. It makes the "gate" so much more defined and gets rid of that loose shifter feeling when the shifter is in gear. Much tougher to miss a shift now. 




_Modified by MKII16v at 7:34 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks a bunch, I'll order both of those from Flipside


----------



## schimt (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_ Another trick kind of trans related product I am running from them is their stiffer shifter centering spring. It makes the "gate" so much more defined and gets rid of that loose shifter feeling when the shifter is in gear. Much tougher to miss a shift now. 
_Modified by MKII16v at 7:34 PM 6-3-2009_

I couldn't find the spring on their site, and where does it go? sorry for the thread jack, but i have been trying to tighten up my shifter since i got the car.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Me neither, couldn't see it.
The spring is inside the shift tower somewhere, so you'll need to pull it from the trans and have a look.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (kevhayward)*

The spring is inside the car on the shifter box. Its not up on the site yet but you can call and order them I believe.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh you mean the left to right spring on the stick mechanism?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

Upgraded clutchforks are a worthwhile investment. Even if you don't drive the car hard they can still break with a heavy pressure plate...ask me how I know


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

is it just a standard clutch fork with a 3mm steel plate welded to it?
Looks that way to me


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (vrtme)*

yup mines just the standard OEM fork with a 1/8" plate water cut to fit and tigged in place.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Mine bent with a pretty mild Sachs Power Clutch setup.


----------



## vrtme (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: (CorvetteKillerVr6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif easy DIY if you got or know someone with a welder


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I run the flipside one in my O2J w/ a Clutchnet Red PP. Seems good so far.


----------

